# Nikon D-300



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice!

My wife and I own a Canon 35mm and we're in the process of converting to digital. We just need to decide which one we want. Way too many choices.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, nice clear closeup that is. Welcome to the digital age Michael!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

RayMarler said:


> Wow, nice clear closeup that is. Welcome to the digital age Michael!


Isn't it amazing. Did you see the egg...and the reflection of the egg that makes it appear that there are two eggs in one cell?

Fooling around on the computer with these photos, I have seen not only multiple eggs...no not laying workers...but a day old larva AND a second egg. I'll try to find it again, and post it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I use a Canon digital slr. I keep thinking that I'm going to buy a lens mounted flash for those type of closeup/macros. Maybe Santa will decide that I've been better this year.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

As a former biological photographer [job], photography of all aspects of the life of honey bees in and outside of the hive, presents special challenges; especially regarding the lighting into the cells. Sometimes I see good photos, [macro photos] in the 'journals', but most of the time they are lacking in the quality that would be required for a,.. 'salon' of scientific/biological photography, judged by peers in the field. 

Digital imaging and,........'photoshop' has changed,..'photography' as I wants knew it, but the challenges of good photography,.. biological/scientific or otherwise,.. remain.

Taking photos of the queen laying eggs, developing/growing larvae, collecting/depositing propolis, bees removing mites,.........etc. Photography,..especially biological/scientific, is not as simple as it seems; avoiding the appearance of more than one egg in a concave cell, when it's actually a,..reflection of the lighting used,........ is an example.


----------

